# Water Everywhere!!!



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We pulled into a Pilot station to use there dump station and got a big surprise. After hooking up and using the tank flush on the side of the camper, I noticed water start coming out of the under belly. So I shut everything off and run around and open the door to find 3 inches of water on the floor in the bathroom. Well after an hour of clean up, I located the problem. Up under the sink there is a vacuum breaker / check valve. This valve prevents back flushing from the black tank into the fresh water supply. Apparently Pilots dump station has more than 125psi, because it busted the top right off that valve.
Everything is fine with the camper. But I cant find a parts store that caries this valve. Anyone one have any suggestions?
The part # is (Vacuum Breaker / Check Valve model 571) made by B&B.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine leaked too, though just a little water on the floor so no damage. I emailed B & B Molders and they mailed a new check valve to me for free. Our local RV dealer did not carry this part.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds like next time, you need to use a water pressure reducer before hooking up to a water supply. But I'd use a separate one for backflushing than I would for my fresh water hookup.

Mike


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Boy, that would ruin my trip. I think I read somewhere on this or another forum that the vacuum breaker can be found at any big box home store. 
Steve


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that, but, thanks for letting us know of a potential problem and how to fix it!


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

The Teke said:


> We pulled into a Pilot station to use there dump station and got a big surprise. After hooking up and using the tank flush on the side of the camper, I noticed water start coming out of the under belly. So I shut everything off and run around and open the door to find 3 inches of water on the floor in the bathroom. Well after an hour of clean up, I located the problem. Up under the sink there is a vacuum breaker / check valve. This valve prevents back flushing from the black tank into the fresh water supply. Apparently Pilots dump station has more than 125psi, because it busted the top right off that valve.
> Everything is fine with the camper. But I cant find a parts store that caries this valve. Anyone one have any suggestions?
> The part # is (Vacuum Breaker / Check Valve model 571) made by B&B.
> 
> ...


The exact same thing happened to us. It was the last day of our vacation and we were fortunate enough to be fairly close to the dealer and we dropped it off on the way home and it was repaired under warranty. we now use a pressure regulator on the black tank flush hose to keep it from happening again. Good luck with the repair

Steve


----------



## jimc (Jun 8, 2011)

The Teke said:


> We pulled into a Pilot station to use there dump station and got a big surprise. After hooking up and using the tank flush on the side of the camper, I noticed water start coming out of the under belly. So I shut everything off and run around and open the door to find 3 inches of water on the floor in the bathroom. Well after an hour of clean up, I located the problem. Up under the sink there is a vacuum breaker / check valve. This valve prevents back flushing from the black tank into the fresh water supply. Apparently Pilots dump station has more than 125psi, because it busted the top right off that valve.
> Everything is fine with the camper. But I cant find a parts store that caries this valve. Anyone one have any suggestions?
> The part # is (Vacuum Breaker / Check Valve model 571) made by B&B.
> 
> ...


I just experienced this problem on our 2011 10th Anniv 298RE. I called B&B this morning and they are sending ,me a new 571. They said they experienced some problems with the initial engineering of the unit. Don't know if mine was an early one or not, but they're replacing it free of charge.


----------

